# Finish my UDS Smoker



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I really been injoying BBQ lately. My smoker has been staying on for at least 15 hours at 225 degrees. this is a pic of some chicken I smoked. Came out perfect. I also have smoke a beef head in it for 13 hours.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice job!! These UDS smokers really are awesome and work great for long cooks. I've held 225-240* temps for 18+ hours easily. 

Food looks great too!!


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks awesome a food looks delicious! Great job!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

The food looks awesome, Congrats on the smoker!!


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

Love my UDS, cant beat the price or long smoke times they provide. Good lookin Q' there!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Smoking some pork ribs today for the UFC fight. Ill send a pic later today


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Ribs*

Here are the pork ribs I smoked Sat. in my UDS


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

More pics


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

anyone ever use a old mailbox for a smoker? we built a couple in the 80's and they worked good. the best ones were the green ones that the mailman used to store mail, but i guess the blue drop off type would work also. they're about the same size as a 55 gal drum.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Good idea. You don't have a pic?


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

redspeck said:


> Good idea. You don't have a pic?


man, it's been twenty years since i've even seen one. not sure you can even get the mailboxes anymore.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Smoked some beef ribs last. came out great but I was so hungry didn't take any epics. Next time


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Chicken was smoked in butter!


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Mind if i ask where you got the temp gauge from?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Do you have a picture of the area holding the wood and charcoal?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

JFolm said:


> Do you have a picture of the area holding the wood and charcoal?


It's just a small weber grill I bought at lowes for $35, but of course i dont put the lid on it when it's in the UDS. fit's great inside!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Okay is that what the bolts are holding up?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

JFolm said:


> Okay is that what the bolts are holding up?


Bolts hold up my 2 grills and I have 3 air intakes at the bottom.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

This link will help explain the set up:

http://www.howtobbqright.com/udssmoker.html

Parts list a CAD drawing:

http://www.howtobbqright.com/UDSsmokerplans.pdf


----------

